# Music Jukebox mode



## flaminio (May 21, 2004)

The ability to play MP3s through the TiVo is a sweet feature. What I'd like to see as an enhancement to this functionality is a "jukebox" mode, which basically adds three things:

1) Won't let you exit without a password.

2) When a song is selected, rather than starting to play (and stopping the currently playing song) it is queued up to be played.

3) If there are no songs in the queue, it starts randomly playing songs.

The idea is that party guests could have access to the TiVo remote and program their own party mix of music simply by selecting tracks off of the TiVo.


----------



## EvilMidniteBombr (May 25, 2006)

Those aren't bad ideas. I would rather have the password as an option though.

I'd also like to add that they employ some sort of visualizations or cover art display. While I'm adding, it would be nice if songs would fade out/in to the next song similar to listening to the radio.


----------



## CuriousMark (Jan 13, 2005)

Have you looked at Harmonium yet?


----------



## flaminio (May 21, 2004)

CuriousMark said:


> Have you looked at Harmonium yet?


Tried it. For one, it does not appear to have the functionality I'm looking for.

Second, it crashed when building its index. I think I might have too many music files 

Also, it hasn't been updated in over a year. Like many TiVo projects, it started out with a great idea but I'm guessing "real life" intruded upon the developer's ability to actually deliver a finished product.


----------

